# Smell after being outside



## Vinnious (Jul 8, 2009)

Our little Vinny has a serious smell issue. When he comes in from being outside using the potty lol he brings in this nasty wet dog sorta smell, it's almost suffocating. I thought at first maybe it was him getting his feet wet on the grass so we started taking him out back to nothing but hard dirt but the smell is the same! 

Is it the food? Even if I give him a bath and spray him with his dog spray thing the smells comes back when he is out in the sun. 

HELP!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i'm lost on this one................:hammer:


----------



## Vinnious (Jul 8, 2009)

It goes away sorta after a while but when he first walks in it's like "WOW"


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hmmmm, what food do you feed? I use to have a stinky dog and I had to give him baths every 2 weeks. It was just his oils in his skin that made him stink. But this sounds a little different......
How often do you bathe him?


----------



## Vinnious (Jul 8, 2009)

Every two weeks or so I guess. He eats Nutro Max large breed puppy. I also bought a spray, so called refresh spray it works for a bit but when he goes back outside to the sun and back in he smells again.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

This may sound weird & I've never done it. 

But my husband wipes his lab down with laundry sheets & that dog use to STINK - but it worked. He'd use the regular bounce sheets, but that's him for ya... If it were me I'd use a hypo-allergenic brand just in case.

I wouldn't do it on a sensitive skinned animal though.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sadies does this a little, too, but the smell is not unbearable. It's just the oils. She can go outside right after a bath, and if it is sunny she'll smell like an old dog. It's just one of those things. I guess dogs will smell like dogs every now and then, you know?


----------



## am2kor (Oct 5, 2009)

I am afraid that "outside" smell (on your skin and hair, in your clothes, on your animals, etc.) may be the result of exposure to airborne particles that are NOT naturally occurring. For example, it may be due to any number of man made pollutants - from dibrom (mosquito control) to silver iodide (cloud seeding). Some have even suggested that the population is being "culled" by way of chemtrails. Whatever it is, it cannot be good


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

your dog is not a large breed dog. get him off the large breed puppy food onto some medium breed puppy chow. 
feeding large breed food can really hurt your dog in the long run.


----------



## RES-Q (Apr 2, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> This may sound weird & I've never done it.
> 
> But my husband wipes his lab down with laundry sheets & that dog use to STINK - but it worked. He'd use the regular bounce sheets, but that's him for ya... If it were me I'd use a hypo-allergenic brand just in case.
> 
> I wouldn't do it on a sensitive skinned animal though.


Sounds funny but I wipe Res-Q with baby wipes.:clap:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

am2kor said:


> I am afraid that "outside" smell (on your skin and hair, in your clothes, on your animals, etc.) may be the result of exposure to airborne particles that are NOT naturally occurring. For example, it may be due to any number of man made pollutants - from dibrom (mosquito control) to silver iodide (cloud seeding). Some have even suggested that the population is being "culled" by way of chemtrails. Whatever it is, it cannot be good


I doubt that's it cause my other dog smells fine.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My mom used to put a flea collar that smelled like baby powder on our dog bowser when I was younger. I asked her why she did it cause it didn't help with fleas at all. She said it makes him smell good. Maybe now they have smell good collars without the flea chemicals.

Some people are just a little more sensitive to new smells as well. Maybe after he's been inside awhile you get used to it. Then when he goes out and come back in you smell it more because he was away and it's new again? I don't know if that makes sense to anyone but me. Like when you leave and come back in your house you notice it needs a little air out.


----------

